# Application iPhone 6s course à pied



## AppleSpirit (24 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une application iPhone 6s pour aller faire de la course à pied. Auriez-vous une application particulière à me conseiller ou est-ce que j'en prends une au hasard dans le App Store ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour

Pour en avoir tester quelques une , je te conseille  Runtastic


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Décembre 2015)

Oui c'est l'application que j'avais avec mon windows phone, mais avant de la racheter pour iPhone je me demandais s'il y avait une application iPhone "native" meilleure par exemple...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Non , j'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour le moment


----------



## jogary (24 Décembre 2015)

Je te conseille vivement "joggers" : pour moi elle est parfaite, je l'utilise gratuitement depuis au moins 2 ans avec 20 kms par semaine de footing.
Tu peux voir bien sûr, le plan, réel, les stats, sur l'iphone et sur ton ordi, musique, tes parcours illimités, etc, etc.
GPS toujours en "ligne", jamais de déconnexion, précis, annonce "coach" tous les kms, choix multiples...
Un bijou et gratuit ! Très performant !
J'en ai eu d'autres, même avec android ( la cata ) pour moi, c'est le mieux.
Regarde les avis sur le store ! ;-)

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/joggers-coach-tracking-gps/id345621315?mt=8



http://www.joggers-online.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2016)

Runtastic est très bien. Il y a aussi Runkeeper, facile d'accès et très bien faite. 
Sinon, Strava est aussi très appréciée.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Runtastic est très bien. Il y a aussi Runkeeper, facile d'accès et très bien faite.
> Sinon, Strava est aussi très appréciée.



c'est vrai que Runtastic est très bien


----------

